# 300km Audax ride from near London, April 7th



## ian_oli (11 Mar 2012)

Some shameless plugging here for Willesden CC's 300Km Audax ride, starting close to London on Saturday April 7th.

If you have ever thought about trying out a really long day ride, here's a fairly easy and scenic one to have a go on.

This ride starts from Chalfont St Peter, just North West of London. The outward scenery is varied and attractive – Chilterns, Kennet Valley, the Hampshire Downs, the Test Valley with its string of lovely villages and the New Forest. There are café controls at Pangbourne and Kimbridge and the turning point is Fordingbridge 

The return is pretty benign with a fairly flat course and the prevailing wind behind you. The route crosses back over the New Forest, skirts Winchester to Alresford which has shops and caffs and then takes in the easy climb back over the Downs via the Candovers. It’s back roads, with a ford, to Winnersh and on to Maidenhead where a very easy route, mainly lit, takes the southern edge of the Chilterns to the end. 

There is only one long steep hill, White Hill, near Kingsclere, which climbs around 100m peaking at 11%, and 4-5 short stretches that need a granny ring, so it is quite suitable for fixies.

I am planning to open the centre at Chalfont on Friday night for anyone wanting to sleep on the floor (you can leave your bags with me during the day) and the last train back to Marylebone from Gerrards Cross is at 23.35.


http://iansaudax.blogspot.com/ for more info.


----------

